# هل تبدأ بأشياء لكنك لا تنهيها؟!



## اني بل (2 ديسمبر 2014)

هل تبدأ بأشياء لكنك لا تنهيها؟!
هل بدأت بالعمل على مشروع ما وأنت مفعم بالحيوية، الحماس والإثارة ولكن بعد فترة ما توقفت عن العمل وتركت مشروعك؟ هل بدأت بتنفيذ مهمّة ما ثمّ انتقلت لمهمّة أخرى قبل أن تنهي تنفيذ المهمّة الأولى؟ كثيرًا ما يحصل لنا أن نبدأ بأشياء ثم لا ننهيها! لماذا؟!
المعادلة بسيطة وهي تقول “لإنهاء مهمّة ينبغي أن نستمر” لكن هناك عوامل تمنعنا من الاستمرار والمواصلة.







ما هي العوامل الرئيسية التي تمنعنا من المواصلة وكيف يمكن التغلب عليها؟

*1. انتهاء فترة الشغف الشديد*

عندما نبدأ شيء جديد، فهناك طاقة أولية إيجابية، نعيش فترات من الحماس و “الافتتان” ونشعر أننا في المكان الصحيح وتسير الأمور معنا بشكل سلس. نشعر أننا أسعد الناس في هذه اللحظات لأننا بدأنا شيئًا جديدًا والإنسان بطبيعته يحب التغيير. بعد هذه الفترة يبدأ الحماس بالتراجع وهذا أمر طبيعي، حتى النار تخمد بعد أن كانت في ذروة اشتعالها. الاختبار الحقيقي هو كيف سنتصرّف عندما يبدأ الحماس بالتراجع!
*أمثلة على حالات كهذه*


تشتري كاميرا ومعدات تصوير أخرى بمبالغ كبيرة، تبدأ بممارسة هواية التصوير لمدّة شهر أو شهرين وبعدها يتراجع حماسك وسرعان ما تهمل هذه الهواية وتترك هذه المعدات للغبار. قد تقرّر بعد ذلك أن تبيع هذه المعدات الجديدة بنصف السعر!
تخطب فتاة جميلة، تعشقها في فترة الخطوبة، تشتري لها الهدايا والعطور (والفراولة) وتخاطبها بلطف ولكن بعد 5 سنوات من الزواج تتندّم على اللحظة التي رأيتها فيها لأول مرة!
تُوقّع على اشتراك سنوي في قاعة التمرينات الرياضية (جيمينزيوم) ثمّ تذهب أربع مرات في الأسبوع الأول، ثمّ مرتين في الأسبوع الثاني، ثمّ مرة واحدة في الأسبوع الذي يليه وبعدها تتوقف نهائيًا!
هذه كلها حالات تبيّن أنّ بعد انتهاء فترة الشغف الشديد تأتي مرحلة الخمود والتراجع.
*كيف نواجه هذه الحالة؟*

دائمًا حضّر نفسك مسبقًا بأنّ مرحلة الشغف ستكون قصيرة وسوف تنتهي بسرعة. لا تستغل فترة الشغف للاستمتاع فقط بل وجّه لنفسك هذا السؤال: “ماذا يجب أن أفعل وكيف يجب أن أتصرّف اليوم حتى أكون قادرًا على الاستمرار مع مرور الوقت؟”. كن دائمًا على دراية أنّ هذه المرحلة الجميلة هي مجرّد مرحلة أولية لا غير وأنّ بعد هذه المرحلة هناك مرحلة جديدة تحمل معها مواصفات مختلفة.






من مظاهر انتهاء فترة الشغف وبدء التراجع


*2. ملل*





أحيانًا، سيعيق الملل من قدرتك على التواصل والاستمرار. ستبدأ تشعر بالكسل والتعب وستجد نفسك متردّدًا غير قادر على اتخاذ قرارات وسوف تبدأ بالتأجيل والتسويف حتى تتوقّف نهائيًا عن مواصلة عملك أو مشروعك. للملل عدّة أسباب، أبرزها:

طبيعة العمل لا يوجد فيها تحديات وتنفيذ نفس العمل بشكل متكرر
طول الأمل وعدم إدراك قيمة الوقت
الابتعاد عن الحياة الاجتماعية وعدم مخالطة الناس
*كيف نواجه هذه الحالة؟*

يجب عليك أن “تزوّد” دماغك بتحديات جديدة حتى لا تشعر بالملل. بالضبط كما تقود سيارة، ستجد أن الطريق المستقيمة ستشعرك بالملل أثناء القيادة بينما الطريق الملتوية وبالرغم من صعوبتها ستعطيك شعورًا بالتحدي وسيبقى دماغك متحفزًا.
يجب عليك أيضًا أن تدرك قيمة الوقت، أنت تعيش على Timer فلكل واحد منا مدّة زمنية محدّدة في هذه الحياة والعد التنازلي دائمًا في هبوط نحو النهاية. اعمل جاهدًا أن تصل لأهدافك وأن تحققها مهما كانت الظروف ولا تدع الملل يعيق مسيرتك لأن الوقت محدود.
نحن نعيش في عصر لا نحتاج به لمقابلة البشر لأنّ الانترنت بات يوفر لنا كل ما نحتاجه بسهولة. بالرغم من ذلك، خالط البشر. لا تحصر نفسك في مكان واحد. الحياة الاجتماعية (على كافة أشكالها وأنواعها) فيها نوع من الخروج من الحياة الروتينية، بعدها ستجد أنك عدت مشحونًا بطاقات ومحفزات جديدة.






حفّز دماغك واجعله يعيش التحديات


*3. صعوبات في التنفيذ*

في كثير من الأحيان نبدأ نواجه صعوبات في التنفيذ ونشعر أننا وصلنا إلى طريق مسدود. هل نرفع الراية البيضاء ونستسلم؟ أم نستمر بالمثابرة والبحث عن حلول؟ يجب أن نعلم أنّه في مدرسة الحياة لا يمكننا أن نتجنّب التعامل مع المصاعب من خلال التنازل. المصاعب هي فرصة لعمل ترقية (upgrade) للحالة التي تعيشها، فهل تريد أن تبقى مكانك أم تريد أن تصعد درجة أخرى في سلّم النجاح؟
*كلام جميل، لكن كيف نخترق جدار الصعوبات؟*





عادةً لتخطي الصعوبات نحتاج مساعدة من الآخرين.

هل المشكلة مادية مثلًا؟ ابحث عن مصدر تمويل. لا يكفي البحث، حاول أن تقنع المموّل أن مشروعك يستحق هذا التمويل.
لا تبحث عن مساعدة مجانية، لحل المشاكل المستعصية ابحث عن مختص يقف إلى جانبك باستمرار وكافئه بما يستحق.
هل تحتاج لشركاء؟ لا تقل لم أجد. في العالم يوجد أكثر من 7 مليار كائن بشري وهذا ليس بعدد قليل. أحسن البحث وستجد ما تريد.
في كثير من الأحيان المشكلة لا تكمن في الصعوبات التي تواجهنا بل تكمن في كيفية النظر إلى هذه المشاكل!
يقول “لي أيكوكا” المسئول التنفيذي السابق لشركة كرايزلر والتي كانت مهدّدة بالانهيار قبل وصول أيكوكا:
“نحن دائمًا أمام فرص عظيمة، لكنها تظهر لنا متنكرّة ببراعة على هيئة مشاكل غير قابلة للحل”
إذًا، للاستفادة من هذه الفرص العظيمة يجب علينا أن نحل المشاكل التي تواجهنا مهما بدت لنا مستعصية.







*4. أهداف غير واقعية*

أحيانًا نحدّد لأنفسنا أهدافًا غير واقعية وعندما لا نحققها نصاب باليأس ثمّ نستسلم. على سبيل المثال، مرات كثيرة أسمع من أشخاص أنهم يرغبون بإطلاق مشاريع إلكترونية تضاهي مشاريع عالمية مشهورة قائمة منذ فترة وهذا شيء جميل يدل على الإرادة القوية وعلى الرغبة في خوض تجارب جديدة، لكن ماذا مع الواقع؟ هل أنت إنسان واقعي أم إنسان حالم؟ كن واقعيًا حتى لا تقتلك الأحلام!

*كيف نواجه هذه الحالة؟*

أفضل طريقة لتجنب ذلك، هو أن تلتفت إلى النجاحات الصغيرة اليومية التي تحققها، حاول تجزئة مسيرتك للهدف إلى مراحل ومحطات. تذكّر أنّ أغلب المشاريع الكبيرة والمشهورة بدأت بفكرة بسيطة لتخدم شريحة معيّنة من الناس ثمّ تطورّت تدريجيًا وتوسعت حتى وصلت إلى ذروتها وشهرتها.
ولا يهم إن كنت تتقدم ببطء طالما أنك لا تتوقف وطالما أنك تحدّد لنفسك أهدافًا واقعيةً!






كن واقعيا حتى لا تقتلك الأحلام!


*5. لا يوجد وقت*

كثيرًا ما نلقي التهمة على الوقت ونسمع عبارات مثل “لا يوجد وقت” لكن في الحقيقة هي ليست مسألة وقت بل هي مسألة أولويات. في نهاية المطاف لكل واحد منا 24 ساعة يوميًا. هل سمعت عن شخص يوجد لديه 35 ساعة يوميًا؟!
قال ألبرت أينشتاين: ”ليست الفكرة في أنني فائق الذكاء، بل كل ما في الأمر أنني أقضي وقتًا أطول في حل المشاكل!”






المسألة ليست قضية وقت بل قضية أولويات


*6. بيئة غير داعمة*

كلمة واحدة جديرة بسحق كافة الطاقات الايجابية المخبئّة في داخلك، خصوصًا عندما تصدر من أناس مقربين (عائلة، أصدقاء). مرات كثيرة يوبّخ الأب ابنه لأنه يشغل نفسه بأمور يسميها الأب “تافهة” ومرات كثيرة غيرة الأصدقاء و “خوفهم” من نجاحك تجعلهم يثبطّون عزائمك. يجب أن تحسّن من قدرتك على فصل المشاعر والانفعالات وأن لا تعطيها فرصة لتعيق مسيرتك. أحب أن أسمي هذه الظاهرة بكلمة “تمسحة” أي ليكن جلدك مثل جلد التمساح لا يتأثر بشيء، لا تدع البيئة المحيطة تأثر عليك سلبيًا وفي العاميّة نقول “ما سمعته في الأذن الأولى دعه يخرج من الأذن الثانية”.






لا تخضع للتأثيرات السلبية الواردة من محيطك


*تلخيص*

تعرفنا على أبرز العوامل التي تمنعنا من الاستمرار والمواصلة وكيفية التعامل معها لكن هناك نقطة أخرى مهمّة وهي أنه بالرغم من أهميّة المثابرة هناك مواقف حقًا تستدعي التوقّف وعدم الاستمرار. لا تدع المثابرة الايجابية تتحوّل إلى عناد سلبي! يجب أن تكون لدينا القدرة على تحديد اللحظة التي يجب أن نقرّر فيها التوقف. هناك شركات كبيرة نراها توقف بعضًا من مشاريعها في ظل التغييرات المختلفة التي يشهدها السوق وهذا ليس عيبًا بل هي نظرة إستراتيجية نحو المستقبل.
تذكّر، التوقّف ليس عيبًا لكن العيب أن تبقى متوقفًا طيلة حياتك!







التوقّف ليس عيبًا لكن العيب أن تبقى متوقفًا طيلة حياتك!


----------



## اني بل (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ملاحظة : الهدف منه روحيا مش مهم عندي اي تقييم المهم روحياااااا ولحياتنا بالخدمة
ربنا يبارككم
كثثير مهم هاد الموضوع لبناء حياتنا روحيا وعمليا"


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*موضوع جميل انى 
وفعلا فى معوقات كتير الواحد يبتدى نشيط 
وعنده حماس لحاجه معينه 
تلاقى حد احبطك كده فتلاقى الحماس راح 
وحاجات تانيه زى اللى قولتيها
وميرسى للنصايح انى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك حبيبتى 
*


----------



## اني بل (2 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل انى *
> *وفعلا فى معوقات كتير الواحد يبتدى نشيط *
> *وعنده حماس لحاجه معينه *
> *تلاقى حد احبطك كده فتلاقى الحماس راح *
> ...


 للأسف هذا هو حال الأغلبية منا
ما إن تبدأ شيء جديد بحماسة وشغف كبير حتى يصيبك الملل
وتهمل ما بدأت وتبدأ في شيء جديد وهكذا دواليك
نتمنى أن نتغلب على ذلك بالعمل الجاد 
ميرسي ماريا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا واصبت اختي العزيزة اني بل اننا كثيرا جدا مررنا بنفس الحالة نتشوق لشئ ونتحمس له في فترة معينة ثم نحصل عليه ونكون سعيدين به  ثم ما يلبث الحماس والتشوق يخف تدريجيا الى ان يزول تماما والمهم ان لا نفقد حماسنا وتشوقنا للمضي الى الامام هذا ليس فقط لبناء انفسنا واحتياجاتها بل لبناء ارواحنا ايضا وتغذيتها والاهتمام بنموها 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ويباركك امين


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*الموضوع مهم جدا 
ومطلوب التأنى فى قراءتة واكيد سنخرج منه بفوائد عديدة *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*إنتى اللى عاملة الموضوع دا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

فكرة الموضوع هايلة  ميرسى آنى لمجهودك وتعبك الرب يبارك خدمتك 
محتاج قراءة متأنية وتركيز  .. لى عودة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> من يتقدم خطوة بقدميه .
> 
> فلابد وأن تتبعها الخطوة الثانيه .
> 
> ...





تمر تلك المواقف علينا حتي فى أبسط الآمور..

مثلاً ممكن أفكر أعمل شاي وأجهز كل الأدوات المُتاحه لكن أتوقف.!

عموماً لن نحصل علي فرحة الإنجاز إلا عندما نري الإنجاز مُكتمل..

وعدم إكتماله بالتأكيد له أسباب كثيره منها المذكوره فى الموضوع..

لكن نحن يجب علينا أولاً قبل الشروع فى أي مهمه أن نحسب النفقه والتكلفه كما يُعلمنا الكتاب .

ليست نفقات ماديه فقط..لكن من جميع الزوايا يجب أن نُتقن دِراسة الأمور.

هذا يضمن مزيد من الإيجابيه.

ولنتخذها قاعده ثابته هما ظهرت عواقب كثيره فى نجاز مُهماتنا وهي :

"أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"

ـ ـ ـ

شكراً للموضوع الجميل ..ـ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل وواقعي
رغم طوله

شكرا اختي اني بل
عاشت الايادي
والرب يبارك تعب خدمتكِ​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم وأشكرك عليه كتير جدا جدا
النعمة تكون معك آمين​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع كبير لما بفضى ممكن ارجعله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلا موضوع مهم 
توجد معطلات كتير وفتور وزهق 
من قبل ما تحل علي نتائج 
الرب يباركك
موضوع مهم


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع فى الصميم
انا مثلا كنت روح الجيم بانتظام لاجل اللياقة
بس بعد الجواز
الواحد بقى كسلى قوى 
ويتحجج بحاجات كتير
مع ان الوقت الفاضى موجودبيرضة


----------



## روزا فكري (2 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلا موضوعك حلو جداا ومفيد يااني
وانا عن نفسي مريت بالحاله دي كتير
واكتر احساس بيسيطر عليا ساعتها الملل واليأس
بالذات لما مش بلاقي نتيجه بسرعه من اللي انا بعمله 
واكيد مريت بالحاله دي في حياتي الروحيه
وملوحظتك الاخيره دي مهمه جدااا ​


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
اختيار موفق الرب يباركك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*موضوع مهم جدا انى 
كتير مننا فعلا بيبدا فى اعمال كتير 
ويجى فى نص الطريق يتراخى او يصرف نظر عن الفكرة 
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة 
اللى بيحط هدف قدامه بيقدر يكمل مهما كامت الصعوبات 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى ع المجهود الكبير ده 
*​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا واصبت اختي العزيزة اني بل اننا كثيرا جدا مررنا بنفس الحالة نتشوق لشئ ونتحمس له في فترة معينة ثم نحصل عليه ونكون سعيدين به  ثم ما يلبث الحماس والتشوق يخف تدريجيا الى ان يزول تماما والمهم ان لا نفقد حماسنا وتشوقنا للمضي الى الامام هذا ليس فقط لبناء انفسنا واحتياجاتها بل لبناء ارواحنا ايضا وتغذيتها والاهتمام بنموها
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ويباركك امين


 
ياسلام 
ربنا يباركك
هاد الكلام الصح بس الأهم منه هو انه نعمل فيه شو ماكانت الظروف


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2014)

مهما كانت حالتك الروحية ضعيفة فلا تيأس لأن اليأس حرب من حروب الشيطان يريد بها أن يضعف معنوياتك البابا شنودة الثالث





​ 

مهما كانت حالتك الروحية ضعيفة فلا تيأس لأن اليأس حرب من حروب الشيطان يريد بها أن يضعف معنوياتك​ 

البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## Comment (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*"لئلا يضع الأساس ولا يقدر أن يكمل، فيبتدئ جميع الناظرين يهزأون به" (لو 14: 29)*



اني بل قال:


> ملاحظة : الهدف منه روحيا مش مهم عندي اي تقييم المهم روحياااااا ولحياتنا بالخدمة
> ربنا يبارككم
> كثثير مهم هاد الموضوع لبناء حياتنا روحيا وعمليا"



*" وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجًا لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ، هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ "

"لِئَلاَّ يَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ، فَيَبْتَدِئَ جَمِيعُ النَّاظِرِينَ يَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: هذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْتَدَأَ يَبْنِي وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ"

(لو 14: 28-30 )​*


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> *" وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجًا لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ، هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ "​*
> 
> *"لِئَلاَّ يَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ، فَيَبْتَدِئَ جَمِيعُ النَّاظِرِينَ يَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: هذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْتَدَأَ يَبْنِي وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ"*​
> 
> *(لو 14: 28-30 )*​


 
حطيت ايدك على الوجع 
ربنا يبارككك
كثثير منا بيقع بهالحالة ومن الصعب يكمل 
الي عنده فقط تصميم وارادة الرب على المتابعة هو وحده يكمل


----------



## soul & life (3 ديسمبر 2014)

مشوار الالف ميل بيبدأ بخطوة
المقولة دى جات علبالى بعد قراءة موضوعك الجميل آنى .. لو كلنا اعتبرنا ان اى شىء مننا محتاج ارادة وتصميم ولو بدأناه بخطوة بسيطة هيكون افضل من التكاسل 
نقطة المياه مع التكرار بتقدر تعمل مكان فى الصخر رغم ضعفها !
مهما كان  بسيط وضعيف مقدار التقدم سواء فى حياتنا الروحية او العملية هيكون افضل بكتير من الوقوف محلك سرك ومع الوقت هتلاحظ انه مع  الارادة والتصميم وصلت لمستوى 
تكون فخور به .
ميرسى ليكى موضوع مفيد جدا .


----------



## BITAR (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*اكثر مرحله خمول بعد نشاط شديد تمر عليا
 هى فترة الخماسين اى بعد الصوم الكبير *
*يعنى بعد *
*صيام وصلوات واسبوع الأم
 نكون قد وصلنا الى مرحله جيدة جدا فى الجهاد الروحى*
*وفجاءة *
*ياتى الخمول فى الخماسين .......................الخ*
*دون الدخول فى التفاصيل *
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد للجميع
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا واصبت اختي العزيزة اني بل اننا كثيرا جدا مررنا بنفس الحالة نتشوق لشئ ونتحمس له في فترة معينة ثم نحصل عليه ونكون سعيدين به  ثم ما يلبث الحماس والتشوق يخف تدريجيا الى ان يزول تماما والمهم ان لا نفقد حماسنا وتشوقنا للمضي الى الامام هذا ليس فقط لبناء انفسنا واحتياجاتها بل لبناء ارواحنا ايضا وتغذيتها والاهتمام بنموها
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ويباركك امين


 
ربنا يبارك 
هو حقيقي الكلام ده ومع الكل بيصير 
صلاتي انو نتعلم من هالأمور ونعملها بحياتنا


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *الموضوع مهم جدا *
> 
> *ومطلوب التأنى فى قراءتة واكيد سنخرج منه بفوائد عديدة *​


 
تمام 
مش مستعجلين عشان مش تروح الفائدة 
بتمنى من الجميع التاني بالقراءة وبعدين سرد ردودهم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فكرة الموضوع هايلة  ميرسى آنى لمجهودك وتعبك الرب يبارك خدمتك
> محتاج قراءة متأنية وتركيز  .. لى عودة


 
أوكيه 
انا ناطرة الجميع للمشاركة والدعم 
الموضوع مش بس مهم الي ومهم الكم وللخدمة كماان 
لاننا سنخرج بنعمة الرب بنتائج إيجابية


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> تمر تلك المواقف علينا حتي فى أبسط الآمور..​
> مثلاً ممكن أفكر أعمل شاي وأجهز كل الأدوات المُتاحه لكن أتوقف.!​
> عموماً لن نحصل علي فرحة الإنجاز إلا عندما نري الإنجاز مُكتمل..​
> وعدم إكتماله بالتأكيد له أسباب كثيره منها المذكوره فى الموضوع..​
> ...


 
ررررررراااااائع ومشاركة فعالة وقيمة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> موضوع جميل وواقعي​
> رغم طوله​
> شكرا اختي اني بل
> عاشت الايادي
> ...


 
الله يخليك 
ومستنية قلمك عشان الفائدة


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> موضوع مهم وأشكرك عليه كتير جدا جدا​
> النعمة تكون معك آمين​


 
واشكرك لمشاركتك اللطيفة 
ربنا معك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع كبير لما بفضى ممكن ارجعله


 
اوكيه ياكليمو
ناطرينك ...
مشاركتك مهمة


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم
> توجد معطلات كتير وفتور وزهق
> من قبل ما تحل علي نتائج
> الرب يباركك
> موضوع مهم


 
هاد اللي خلاني انزل الموضوع 
انو بنبلش بحماس بعدين بيخف نتيجة عوامل كثثير 
هاد بحياة العملية والروحية 
نورت ياجرجس


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> فعلا موضوعك حلو جداا ومفيد يااني
> وانا عن نفسي مريت بالحاله دي كتير
> واكتر احساس بيسيطر عليا ساعتها الملل واليأس
> بالذات لما مش بلاقي نتيجه بسرعه من اللي انا بعمله
> ...


 

ناس كثير بيقولوا في ملل

نتيجة انه بيوقعوا بالروتين 

يعني مثلا : في ناس بتحب تنزل مواضيع وبتشارك قليل ومع التكرار بيصير ملل نتيجة مافي تنويع 

حلو انو الشخص ينزل موضوع بمحله وبأيام اخرىيشارك بمواضيع اللي بيحس انها لمسته شخصيا"وأثرت فيه 

اذا ما إلو رغبة بمشاركة بالمواضيع يدردش معاخوته الاعضاء ويحكي معهم واللي بيحس انو قريب منه يفضفض معه بس بأمانة

بتقولي : ماعنديش ثقة بحد 

طيب اعمل زي وفضفض لربنا ..

وقله : ايه اللي مضايقك ...ربنا يلمسك لمسةغير شكل ...


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*​
> 
> *اختيار موفق الرب يباركك*​


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا انى *​
> *كتير مننا فعلا بيبدا فى اعمال كتير *
> *ويجى فى نص الطريق يتراخى او يصرف نظر عن الفكرة *
> *بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة *
> ...


 
حلوو كثثير ذكرتيني بقول الكتاب :
جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعي حفظت الايمان وبالأخير وضع لي اكليل البر ...
حلو الجهاد والمتابعة مهما كانت المعلومات 
مثل ماقلنا التوقف ليس عيب 
العيب انو نستمر بالتوقف وماننظر للامام ابدااااا"
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مشوار الالف ميل بيبدأ بخطوة
> المقولة دى جات علبالى بعد قراءة موضوعك الجميل آنى .. لو كلنا اعتبرنا ان اى شىء مننا محتاج ارادة وتصميم ولو بدأناه بخطوة بسيطة هيكون افضل من التكاسل
> نقطة المياه مع التكرار بتقدر تعمل مكان فى الصخر رغم ضعفها !
> مهما كان  بسيط وضعيف مقدار التقدم سواء فى حياتنا الروحية او العملية هيكون افضل بكتير من الوقوف محلك سرك ومع الوقت هتلاحظ انه مع  الارادة والتصميم وصلت لمستوى
> ...


 

ياعيني ...
شو هالرووعة 
شكله الواحد بيتأنى بقراءة الموضوع بيطلع معه درر عملية وروحية 
ربنا يباركك
استفدت كثثير وشجعتني عباراتك المشحونة بقوة روح الرب


----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *اكثر مرحله خمول بعد نشاط شديد تمر عليا*
> 
> * هى فترة الخماسين اى بعد الصوم الكبير *
> *يعنى بعد *
> ...


 
اوكيه وصلت فكرتك 
مبسوطة بالمشاركة


----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2014)

يلعب الدور المادي كثيرا في حياتنا اليومية .... مثال بسيط انت ليش تعلمت ... ليحصل على الشهارة فقط ؟؟؟؟... ام لتعمل بها في مجال مرموق *براتب محترم *.... طالما الانسان لا يحصل على نتائج مادية ومعنوية نتيجة عملة فشي طبيعي يصيبة الملل و يتجه الى هواية اخرى او عمل آخر او أي اتجاة آخر يحصل به على مردود مادي وتشجيع معنوي ....


----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2014)

* التحفيز,التحفيز الذاتى,التحفيز الفعال,التحفيز فى المذاكرة  والعمل,الحماس,اسباب قلة الحماس,علاج قلة الحماس,قلة التحفيز,مفهوم التحفيز *


 
الدافعيه أو التحفيز
الدافعيه أو التحفيز هو الشىء الذى يجعلك تستمر فى طريق معين بدون ان تشعر  بفقد الطاقه و بدون أن تشعر بالامبالاه. بعض الناس يبدأ بالشعور بالحماسه  فى بدايه الطريق ثم يفقد تلك الحماسه فى منتصف الطريق. اذا وجدت طريقه ما  لتحفيز نفسك فستجد انك اصبح عندك دافع قوى جدا لانجاز أعمالك و تحقيق  طموحاتك.
التحفيز,التحفيز الذاتى,التحفيز الفعال,التحفيز فى المذاكرة  والعمل,الحماس,اسباب قلة الحماس,علاج قلة الحماس,قلة التحفيز,مفهوم التحفيز


​ 
مشكله قله الحماسه
قله الحماسه من الاشياء التى قد تؤدى الى الاكتئاب لان الشخص بدون ان يكون  عنده دافع قوى لا يستطيع ان ينجز اعماله و بالتالى يفاجأ ان اصدقائه كلهم  ارتقوا فى المناصب و حققوا أهدافهم بينما هو مازال فى مكانه. حتى و اذا كان  عندك القدره ان تنجز أعمالك بدون حافز قوى, ستظل تشعر بالضيق كلما بدأت  عملك و لن تكون سعيدا فى حياتك.

ما هى الاسباب وراء قله التحفيز؟
هناك أسباب كثيره قد تجعل الشخص غير متحمس لفعل شىء مثل عدم الحاجه,  الاكتئاب, عدم القدره على رؤيه منفعه مستقبليه من هذا العمل و اللامبالاه.  الروابط

كيف احفز نفسى؟
الطرق الاتيه ستساعدك على تحفيز نفسك بصوره كبيره:


​ 
-أولا: تأكد من انك تثق فى الخطه التى تتبعها حيث ان عدم ثقتك فى الخطه التى تتبعها سيؤدى بالتأكيد الى قله الطاقه و اللامبالاه.
-ثانيا: ضع فى اعتبارك انه سيمر عليك ايام لا تشعر فيها بالقدره على العمل,  فى تلك الحاله عليك العمل حتى و ان كنت لا تشعر فى الرغبه بذلك
-ثالثا: ذكر نفسك بأهدافك طويله المدى من حين لاخر و ضعها امام عينيك
-رابعا: قم باستخدم التخيل الابداعى لتتذكر اهدافك و تستشعرها بقوه.
-خامسا: كافىء نفسك عندما تقوم بعمل جيد

قله الحماسه و العمل
بعض الناس يتوقف عن العمل فور شعوره بعدم الرغبه فى بذل مجهود و ذلك خطأ  كبير. اذا قرأت قصص الناجحين فستجد ان جميعهم واصلو العمل حتى فى اصعب  الظروف و لذلك فقد نجحوا فى تحقيق اهدافهم فى الحياه.

حتى و ان افتقدت الدافع المناسب لا تتوقف عن العمل.


----------

